# Where could i Registry my Horse in a breed?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No reputable registry will register your horse.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Why do you need to register him? Enjoy your horse, and attend shows that do not discriminate about papers. When you breed/obtain a grade horse, it kind of comes with the territory that they are not papered. Create your own records if you feel the need to keep after lineage.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Your horse is not breed specific and all reputable registrars are breed specific AFAIK. I've never heard of a grade horse registry. As asked above: why would you want to?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Contact MuttsRus they're accepting all sorts of crossbreeds!


----------



## SpunkyHorses (Oct 12, 2011)

AGHR... look it up. and I want to because i want to show him.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Pinto association would be your best bet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

AGHR - Their site is closed.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You don't need registration papers to show. The only time you really need them is for breed specific shows, and since he's a mish-mash of a bunch of breeds, he doesn't qualify to show in any of them.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Your only options at this point are the color registries. Pinto if your horse has any spots, although you can register as breeding stock if it's a filly and/or one of his parents did. Also depending on base color you could go for Buckskin or Palomino horse registries.
If you're able to get into one of the color registries, you should also be able to register in the Ranch horse association, provided your horse is listed as a "stock type" in the color registry.

But keep in mind you don't have to be registered to show. You do if you plan on going to breed shows obviously, but there are plenty of open shows out there as well. All you need for those is a negative coggins!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Are there performance registries in horses like there are in dogs?

I know you can register a mix breed dog with a performance registry to you can track your points and earn titles etc..

What do you plan to do with your foal?


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

There are a couple performance based organizations, but the only one I know that works as an actual registry is the Ranch Horse Association. Others like the National Snaffle Bit Association or NRHA you apply for a performance license and are then able to earn and keep track of points within the organization. I think with NSBA you still have to be registered with a breed or color association, but I'm not sure how it works with NRHA.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Good info, ink. Thanks.


----------

